# بالصور لعمليات جراحية لا تصدق ,,,,



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*

عمليات جراحية لا تصدق

*​*






حتى  عالم الطب لا يخلو من الإثارة، والأطباء حول العالم يعرفون عشرات الحكايات  التي تحبس الأنفاس، منها ما كلل بالنجاح، ومنها ما جاء بنتائج غير متوقعة،  فاستعدوا لبعض الإثارة مع 5 منأغرب الحكايات الطبية.



اقرأ ايضا:

تجارب علمية غريبة أبطالها حيوانات

علاجات طبية غريبة لم تسمع بها من قبل








1
زراعة وجه

إيزابيل دينيور هي أول شخص في  العالم يحصل على زراعة وجه، كانت إيزابيل (38 عاماً) قد عانت من التشوه  نتيجة مهاجمة كلب لها، وقد قام فريق من الأطباء بإجراء العملية لها في  نوفمبر 2005 وتضمنت إزالة جلد منطقة الفم والأنف ووضع آخر أخذ من سيدة  تعاني من الموت السريري، ولمنع رفض الجسم للجلد المزروع فقد تم حقن إيزابيل  بخلايا نخاع العظم، وبعد عدة سنوات من نجاح العملية تمكنت السيدة من  استعادة القدرة على الإحساس من خلال جلد الوجه بالإضافة إلى التحكم الكامل  فيه.





2
الرجل الحامل

جذب المتحول جنسياً، توماس  بيتي، انتباه وسائل الإعلام العالمية حين قرر أن يحمل مرة أخرى بعدما أصبحت  زوجته غير قادرة على الإنجاب نتيجة استئصال رحمها، وتعود قصة توماس إلى  أنه كان من الأصل امراة تحمل اسم تريسي لاجوندينو وخضع لجراحة تحويل جنس  ليصبح رجل إلا أنه احتفظ بالرحم في حالة رغبته في الحمل، ثم خضع ـ أو خضعت ـ  بعد ذلك لعلاج هرمونات وإزالة لثدييه، وقد نجح الحمل وأنجب توماس فتاة في  يونيو 2008 أتبعها بحملين آخرين ناجحين نتج عنهم صبيان.





3
امرأة تجرى عملية ولادة قيصرية لنفسها

ربما تكون الفلاحة المكسيكية  إينس بيريس المرأة الوحيدة التي تمكنت من إجراء عملية ولادة قيصرية ناجحة  لنفسها دون مساعدة وظلت حية، ففي مارس 2000 كانت إينس في منزلها وهي حامل  في طفلها الثامن عندما فاجئها المخاض، وبعد 12 ساعة من آلام الولادة لم  يخرج المولود ونظراً لأن أقرب قابلة على بعد 80 كم، فقد قررت إينس أن تجري  الولادة بنفسها، ودون وجود أي خبرة طبية سابقة قامت إينس بتجرع زجاجة كحول  طبي لتخفيف الألم ثم أحضرت سكين مطبخ طوله 15 سم وشقت بطنها طولياً بحجم 17  سم لتخرج مولودها معافى دون أي ضرر، ثم قامت بقطع الحبل السري بالمقص،  لتفقد الوعي بعدها ثم تستعيده لتغطي بطنها المشقوق وتطلب من ابنها ذو الست  سنوات إحضار النجدة، وبعد عدة عمليات جراحية بالمستشفى تمكنت إينس من  الخروج بعد 10 أيام واستعادت صحتها.





4
حورية البحر

ولدت الطفلة ميلاغروس بعيب  خلقي نادر يعرف باسم " sirenomalia"، وهو عبارة عن التصاق القدمين،  بالإضافة لتشوه بالكلية واشتراك جهازها الهضمي والبولي والشرجي في نفس  الأنبوب، وعادة ما يموت الأطفال خلال الأيام الأولى من الولادة نتيجة فشل  وظائف الجسم، وقد تمكن فريق من الأطباء من إعادة قدرة الطفلة على المشي  بعدما أجريت لها عملية جراحية تضمنت إدخال أكياس من السليكون بين الساقين  تعمل على تمدد الجلد الواصل بينهم حتى يمكن فصلهما، ورغم نجاح العملية فإن  الفتاة مازالت تحتاج إلى المزيد لمعالجة التشوهات الداخلية فضلاً عن سنوات  من التأهيل حتى تصبح طبيعية.





5
العقل الفني

لم تدرك ساندي ألين أن  إصابتها بورم في العقل يمكن أن يصبح نعمة عليها، فبعد فحص الأطباء لعقلها  واكتشاف ورم خبيث قرروا إنقاذ حياتها بإزالة الورم وجزء من الفص الصدغي  الأيسر، وأثناء تماثلها للشفاء من العملية والخضوع لجلسات العلاج تولد  لديها عشق شديد للفن، وقد أرجع العلماء حدوث ذلك نتيجة أن العملية الجراحية  أضرت بوظائف الفص الأيسر المسؤول عن تحليل المعلومات واستخدام المنطق ما  منح الفص الأيمن المسؤول عن الإبداع والعواطف الفرصة للتحكم، وقد حولت  ساندي منزلها إلى ستديو فني تمتلئ حوائطه بالأعمال الفنية الخاصة بها.

*​

*
*
​


----------



## كلدانية (29 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا لاتصدق
اغرب حالة هي المرأة التي ولدت نفسها 
،يعني ولادة قيصرية بلا بنج بلا مساعدة 
بسكين المطبخ حالة صعبة جدااا
شكراااا للموضوع مايكل ربنا يبارك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 نوفمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> فعلا لاتصدق
> اغرب حالة هي المرأة التي ولدت نفسها
> ،يعني ولادة قيصرية بلا بنج بلا مساعدة
> بسكين المطبخ حالة صعبة جدااا
> شكراااا للموضوع مايكل ربنا يبارك​




*ولسه ياما هنشوف يا كلدانيه
شكرا لمرورك​*


----------



## جيلان (3 نوفمبر 2012)

حالات غريبة فعلا وجريئة اوى الست الى ولدت نفسها دى
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 نوفمبر 2012)

فعلا عمليات عجيبة وغريبة الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراا
جميل جدا
 الرب يباركك ويفرحك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكرا لمروركم كلكم
نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## تعيسة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

حالات غريبة فلا

شكرا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> حالات غريبة فلا
> 
> شكرا




*نورتي الموضوع​*


----------

